# Chopin versus Debussy



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Chopin vs Debussy


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Like some Debussy but love most Chopin!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I love both, but I definitely play Debussy more often.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Chopin, for nostalgic reasons. Both great, both shockingly original.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Debussy himself said, 'Chopin is the greatest.'


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveM said:


> Debussy himself said, 'Chopin is the greatest.'


Right. And Chopin never said, 'Debussy is the greatest.' And he would have, if it were true!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I enjoy Debussy more than Chopin by a quite a bit.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

They are both in my top ten, but I'm going with Debussy. That said, I love Chopin's Barcarolle more than any single piece by Debussy. So I guess I'm basically undecided...


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Tough call but I listen to Chopin more often. Doesn't necessarily mean I like him more but I think so in this particular case.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is strange timing. I would usually say Debussy, and my default response is I don't much care for Chopin, but the past couple days I've been captivated by Arrau's recording of Chopin's Nocturnes. Maybe the ice is breaking.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer Debussy for orchestral works and string quartet but Chopin for solo piano  (yes, I know Debussy wrote a lot of excellent solo piano stuff too but I prefer Chopin's)

I did vote for Debussy overall as he is much more diverse than Chopin.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've never been a huge Chopin fan, and until recently, neither Debussy. But I started really "paying attention" to the details of his music, and he just brings you into a completely differently world. _La Mer, _ _Pelleas et Melisande, _ the piano preludes. All delightful, plus a ton more. Chopin can have his beautiful moments, but Debussy has to come out on top for me.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Interesting. I prefer French Impressionism to Chopin's period. But I still have to go with Chopin. In terms of diversity Debussy is superior because he was a skilled orchestral composer well as piano composer, but the brilliance Chopin's entire piano output is just enough to give him the nod.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I prefer Debussy's piano music to Chopin's so...yeah...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer Chopin, long tome favourite.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Chopin but both a truly great composers anyway.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Chronochromie said:


> I prefer Debussy's piano music to Chopin's so...yeah...


Ok but what about cello sonatas?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Magnum Miserium said:


> Ok but what about cello sonatas?


[Sips expensive bourbon] "I don't often listen to cello sonatas, but when I do, I turn to Beethoven."


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Magnum Miserium said:


> Ok but what about cello sonatas?


You'll find that if I really have to make a choice and it's something Debussy or something else, I'll probably pick the former.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Chopin's is my favourite solo piano music, bar none, whether to play or to listen to. I like Debussy's stuff as well, but something by Chopin would be on my desert island whereas Debussy would be nowhere near.


----------



## Basker (Jul 12, 2020)

My Master Chopin is always the best. WHO THE HELL COMPARES CHOPIN TO DEBUSSY????


----------



## paderewski (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't Shout. I like Chopin very much Debussy is also great. But Always Chopin


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2020)

I prefer Debussy. Chopin seems to take every opportunity to demand traditional virtuosic flourishes which I find off-putting. I want my piano music to be about the music, not about the performer. There is less of this evident in Debussy.


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Debussy is definitely (revised from 'LIGHT YEARS' in the second draft) above Chopin. How can we compare Debussy's opera, theater work, major orchestral works, concerti, string quartet, three sonatas, and syrinx to Chopin's none of those (except for the two piano concerti)? Debussy was one of the few composers who was successful in every single format. He was highly innovative but made beautiful music at the same time. _Pelléas et Melisande_ is one of the most beautiful things ever written. Chopin's Preludes are amazing, and his Nocturnes are very beautiful, but the rest is often just too showy and has no formal sense at all. Even if we take their piano music to be equal, Debussy should be on top for all of his other masterpieces for other instruments.


----------



## zarra.zuu (9 mo ago)

KenOC said:


> Right. And Chopin never said, 'Debussy is the greatest.' And he would have, if it were true!


Consider the fact that Chopin was literally dead…


----------



## Chopinist (2 mo ago)

I think my username explains this situation


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I like Debussy, but for me it is Chopin by several miles.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Nobody beats Chopin’s piano work.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I prefer Debussy's music to Chopin's in all respects.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

As a once burgeoning young pianist, Chopin taught me how Romantic expressivity on the piano can wildly move emotions, but also has the ability to ruin the flow and line of music. Interpretation is important, but is also individualized.

Debussy, on the other hand, taught me the complete capabilities of the piano as an instrument; melodically, rhythmically, harmonically, and texturally. I always felt Debussy was able to treat the piano as an orchestra.

Both are indispensable to me.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Regarding the 'Impressionist 4" I say due to two having a big influence on the other two, I rank them:

Chopin > Borodin > Ravel >> Debussy

Debussy's music always seems a bit half-*** to me, like he's composing but then not reflecting, or not reflecting then composing, and the utter and astounding uniqueness and influence Debussy had, I'm not sure actually ties into having vision. With the innumerable refreshing perspective, there still lacks the latter for me, and I have tremendous respect for Claude for what he did represent musically.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Much like any of these particular polls, they pit two composers against each other that don't really have all too much in common. While Debussy wrote some tremendous solo piano music, he was more ambitious and wide-ranging his compositional scope than Chopin who, outside of his solo piano works and various works for piano and orchestra, didn't compose much in the way of chamber music and he didn't write much lieder. Debussy, on the other hand, wrote orchestral works, ballets, choral works, chamber music, songs (both for voice and piano plus a few with orchestrations) and opera. Anyway, I like some of Chopin's works, but Debussy gets my vote every time --- he's one of my musical heroes.


----------

